# Dynamisme et esthétique d'une application



## ShikaMaru91 (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je creer une application sur un Ipad et j'utilise le moteur safari pour faire apparaire un/plusieurs formulaire et je voudrais utiliser un framework pour rendre l'application plus dynamique et plus esthétique

Donc je me permet de poser cette question pour voir qu'elle framework utilisé.

Merci


----------

